# My first post. My wife's new hairstyle.



## bravomao (Aug 15, 2010)

This is first time I post my photo here. It's about my wife's new hairstyle. I love her new style and today is a sunny day. So I took the photo for her and for myself.

Any commect is appreciated.


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the lighting in the first and second one but the third one I think is ruined by the parking lot


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 15, 2010)

you need to underexpose it, and then turn on your flash.


----------



## bravomao (Aug 21, 2010)

dry3210 said:


> I like the lighting in the first and second one but the third one I think is ruined by the parking lot



Thanks for viewing my post. I should avoid the parking lot in third picture. Thanks for your comment.:blushing:


----------



## bravomao (Aug 21, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> you need to underexpose it, and then turn on your flash.



Thanks for your suggestion. That day is a sunny day so I'd like to use sun light as the source to take these pictures. Maybe use flash is a good idea, I'll try it next time.:blushing:


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 21, 2010)

the first one is pretty good, agreed on the fact might be a tad overexposed


----------



## Early (Aug 21, 2010)

You are one lucky dude.


----------

